# Is it possible to use this Carl Zeiss lens on a Nikon DSLR?



## invisible (May 24, 2012)

Yesterday I acquired an old Yashica SLR that came with this baby on board:


















I know that Carl Zeiss has a Nikon series (ZF?), but this is not one of those. I was wondering if adaptors existed so I could use this lens on any of my Nikon DSLRs, or if I'd be forced to go to the dark side to be able to try it out.

This is *not *the MM version of the lens, so this conversion is not possible.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Markw (May 24, 2012)

Amazon.com: Fotodiox Lens Mount Adapter - Contax/Yashica (also known as C/Y CY) Lens to Nikon Adapter for Nikon D1, D2, D3, D3x, D3h, D100, D200, D300, D300s, D700, D40, D40x, D50, D60, D70, D70s, D80, D90, D3000, D3100, D5000, D7000: Camera & Photo

Mark


----------



## invisible (May 24, 2012)

Markw said:


> Amazon.com: Fotodiox Lens Mount Adapter - Contax/Yashica (also known as C/Y CY) Lens to Nikon Adapter for Nikon D1, D2, D3, D3x, D3h, D100, D200, D300, D300s, D700, D40, D40x, D50, D60, D70, D70s, D80, D90, D3000, D3100, D5000, D7000: Camera & Photo
> 
> Mark


Thank you, Mark. Did you read the reviews?


----------



## Markw (May 25, 2012)

Oh, no I didn't.  That's a shame. 

I wonder if there's a better model of something of the sort?

Mark


----------

